# Interesting theory on trashed lures



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

In the most recent Sportfishing Magazine, know-it-all Tred Barta remarks how he prefers at least a few of his lures to be all scuffed up and battle-scarred. For <U>once</U>, I am going to have to agree with him. Take a look at the thread under this one concerning "what color shouldmy bonitas be?" and look at the picture Flyliner posted. Someone remarked that the bonita was "trashed." In a sense? Yes. But I wish (I'm not at the boat right now) I could show you our bonitas. They look almost the same way. And they continue to perform. A lot of people know that I have a hard-on for yellowfin, especially when you can snag them topwater fishing. My top producing plug doesnt even have paint on it anymore.A wahoo has gotten ahold of it a time or two as well, and it is down to just the wood now....no prismatic finish, no mylar, no flashy colors, no holograms. When it's time to throw big plugs to busting yellowfin, most of the guests on our boat like to look thru the box and pick out the flashiest, most cosmetically appealing new, never-been-used plugs in an array of colors; purple mackerel, blue mackerel, dorado, etc. Everyone of them turns their nose up at that one plug that is trashed (looking). Now, when tuna are busting like they do around rigs, they're not too picky regarding colors; although I prefer to throw something with colors resembling a flying fish or mackerel at them. But that one beat plug will get destroyed everytime it hits the water. Conclusion...just because one of your lures is down, doesn't mean it's out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The original, natural colored cedar plug has probably caught more tuna than any other lure and its a chunk of wood. People give fish too much credit.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Even the lure manufacturers admit that there is a difference in action with factory produced lures. That beat up old lure has the action the fish like. There areprobably very few art critics in the finned world. Great post Hoo.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Lure colors are to catch the fisherman....


----------

